# VTL Launcher



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a quick FYI. VTL Launcher is a modified version of ADW, purpose built for tablets/large screens.
It's been a favorite in the G-Tablet world for quite some time, and I think many will find it useful.

Market version is here:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vtlab.launcher&feature=search_result

A slightly older version is avail on GoJimi's website:
http://vegantab.gojimi.com/vt-labs/vtl-launcher/

And I took the latest (1.7) version out of my G-Tab rom (this is *NOT* the pay version, it's included free as part of Vegan-Tab - I think he just hasn't updated the web-page with the latest version)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9669866/VTL Launcher 1.7.apk

It has configurable bottom, left & right side docks. You can turn them on/off independently, and set the 'gravity (icons left, center, right, etc) on each one.

View attachment 4376


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks
I see that u dont have status bar how do u unbidden it when u need it?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

netuser said:


> Thanks
> I see that u dont have status bar how do u unbidden it when u need it?


That screen shot was from the market .. that's not my actual screen.
Here is mine running VTL the way I like to set it.
View attachment 4379


----------



## sorrowuk (Aug 24, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> That screen shot was from the market .. that's not my actual screen.
> Here is mine running VTL the way I like to set it.
> View attachment 6277


Thats cool. How do we acheive what you've done, like it that screenshot.

Just drag stuff about ?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

My personal settings : 10 columns x 8 Rows. Turn off left & right dockbars. Set gravity to right side on bottom dockbar.

As for other other items:
Clock & Weather are Fancy Widgets w/ honeycomb theme. Music is Doubletwist. Theme is Transformerbread.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> My personal settings : 10 columns x 8 Rows. Turn off left & right dockbars. Set gravity to right side on bottom dockbar.
> 
> As for other other items:
> Clock & Weather are Fancy Widgets w/ honeycomb theme. Music is Doubletwist. Theme is Transformerbread.


Very Very Impressive! I was looking for the FREE version, thanks for download link and screen shot. VTL is the best IMHO.


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

ty, that*s the one i searched for.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> That screen shot was from the market .. that's not my actual screen.
> Here is mine running VTL the way I like to set it.
> View attachment 6277


Is that a GPS on/off icon???


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

yes it is. You can edit it by yourself if you long press the touchscreen and then go to widgets. There you can find it somewhere, and edit it by yourself.
Normally the bar is longer like wlan, rotate, bluetooth and so on.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

i didnt know TP had GPS, that was my comment,


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, ok, so no, Touchpad has no gps. I think he do just tethering over bluetooth and phone.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

imaximax1 said:


> Is that a GPS on/off icon???





schwatter said:


> yes it is. You can edit it by yourself if you long press the touchscreen and then go to widgets. There you can find it somewhere, and edit it by yourself.
> Normally the bar is longer like wlan, rotate, bluetooth and so on.





imaximax1 said:


> i didnt know TP had GPS, that was my comment,





schwatter said:


> lol, ok, so no, Touchpad has no gps. I think he do just tethering over bluetooth and phone.


Actually, that is a widget for Bluetooth GPS Provider.
https://market.android.com/details?id=de.mobilej.btgps&feature=search_result

This is the BT/GPS solution I have found to be the most stable. The widget allows me to toggle on/off quickly without opening the app.
And actually, I don't use the phone for GPS signal. I have an external BT GPS 'puck' I picked up a few months ago (around $25.00 or so). I keep it in the truck, along with a Ram-Mount tab-Tite stand for the tablet. 
Hit power button on GPS unit, Toggle BT GPS Provider, launch Co-Pilot. and I'm off!


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

adw launcher ex is also built for tablets and looks alot better then vtl as adw has larger icons and better spacing imo. But thanks for showing another option.


----------



## al52025 (Oct 13, 2011)

what theme is that your running Zaphod-Beeblebrox


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

al52025 said:


> what theme is that your running Zaphod-Beeblebrox


See my previous post:



> My personal settings : 10 columns x 8 Rows. Turn off left & right dockbars. Set gravity to right side on bottom dockbar.
> 
> As for other other items:
> Clock & Weather are Fancy Widgets w/ honeycomb theme. Music is Doubletwist. Theme is Transformerbread.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I cant seem to find a bt GPS less then 40, link to ures?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I cant seem to find a bt GPS less then 40, link to ures?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GWGHOK/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

You are correct, it's now $40.00. When I bought it back in Feb, it was $23.00  (I originally bought it for use with my G-Tablet)


----------

